# On Ritalin, I feel no effect..



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

So I went to my doctor telling him I was dealing with social anxiety and having a bad memory, I'll easily forget something someone told me seconds ago. They started me off on some celexa but after almost two months on it, I dont think it worked, say I'd go to a club or something, just the massive amount of people would make me uneasy, not anxious, but just really uncomfortable. Also, certain things make me anxious such as a girl I might have a thing for. 

Well they put me on ritalin about a week ago and I'm not having any effect. I tried 10mg in the morning then another 10mg 4 hours later but I didn't feel a thing. Hell I even tried upping the dosage to 40mg and still, nothing, sometimes I'll feel dizzy but I think that might be because I'm coming off of the celexa. 

I had spoken to my sister and she says she has OCD, I dont know if I have OCD I mean.. when I was younger around 16/17 I use to avoid cracks and lines on the sidwalk and when I'd lock a door I'd usually check it two or three times to make sure its locked. One thing thats sorta recent but I stopped was (and this may sound weird) I'd sorta make bets with the devil, I mean I'm not religious at all but, it kind of became a habit like, for example, I'll be at the gym jumping rope or something and I tell myself, if I cant jump rope for a whole sixty seconds, I'm going to hell, it's like a bet that I had going on..I know it sounds weird but...whatever..

I'm just wondering if I should even continue this ritalin I mean, I'm gonna go see my doctor again in a few weeks and maybe he can recommend me something else but, just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. 

I just want to feel comfortable under my sking and not be so forgetfull.. maybe you just cant cure stupid ahaha.. :|


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats your official diagnosis for which you are being prescribed ritalin for?

You're not alone. I personally don't respond to either adderall or ritalin. You can try strattera but I personally think that drug is a waste of time.

If ritalin still doesn't seem to help by your next visit, ask for adderall. If that doesn't, strattera would be the next option.


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, I was telling them that I have a hard time thinking cleary sometimes, an when people talk to me I'll sometimes zone out. When I read or try to go to sleep my mind wanders and thinks of something else. Like when I read a book, Ill read the words but they dont make sense, I'm reading them but I'm thinking of something else

Its weird though, they got me off the celexa, I mean I didn't feel like it was working since I still felt some of that anxiety was stil there so I think he gave me the ritalin to try to fix my anxiety and focus/memory. 

I think I"m gonna try to space 40mg through out the day tomorrow. Oh and I dont see why people say this is addicting, I dont feel anything..

Now ambient, that was an awesome drug when I had trouble sleeping haha..


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

that's weird that you don't feel anything, but i'm sure you're not the only one who doesn't get any effects from ritalin, maybe ask your doc about it to see if it's even worth continuing or maybe trying something else.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Ritalin worked first time for me then stopped. I was on a low dose though, 5mg. Today two months later I tried 10mg and it worked amazing! Best med ever invented for ADHD.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Ritalin worked first time for me then stopped. I was on a low dose though, 5mg. Today two months later I tried 10mg and it worked amazing! Best med ever invented for ADHD.


You prefer it over adderall? Also which adderall, xr or ir?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Haven't tried adderal, I intend to


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh ok, I haven't tried ritalin so was just curious.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Xande said:


> Oh ok, I haven't tried ritalin so was just curious.


Yea ritalin is very strange for me. It worked the first time, and after that all it did was make me mean and irritated extremely easy. Today it worked perfectly, I took 10mg. I was enjoying talking to people and had zero anxiety and I had extreme confidence! Although ritalin caused anxiety initially I am on buspar now which works awesome for my anxiety so ritalin is good to use now.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah adderall causes me to get slight anxiety when it wears off, guess this is the crash. Are you planning to take ritalin everyday or just as needed?

I don't want to build up tolerance to adderall so plan to take the weekends off and take only as needed along with the smallest dosage possible.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Xande said:


> yeah adderall causes me to get slight anxiety when it wears off, guess this is the crash. Are you planning to take ritalin everyday or just as needed?
> 
> I don't want to build up tolerance to adderall so plan to take the weekends off and take only as needed along with the smallest dosage possible.


Why smallest dose? Smallest dose doesn't do much. Yes I do plan on taking Ritalin in rotation with benzos and phenibut. I have a great stack working on my side currently, I'm pumped. I also heard there is something you can take to help lower adderall tolerance, forgot what it was.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't mean smallest dose prescribed. I meant smallest dose that will have a positive effect on me. Yeah it's Memantine, just not sure how to get it prescribed or it will be necessary. 
I've been on an adhd forum and it seems like some people have been on their daily dosage for years without increasing, although some do develop tolerances rather quickly.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol I took ritalin once because my friends said it would help studying, I didn't feel anything, I don't remember the dose, I just popped one pill before trying to study, no effect at all.
And yes, that review is pretty useless.


----------



## syrella (Aug 4, 2011)

I sometimes take Adderall XR. I find that Ritalin doesn't always do so much for me. For example, I took it one time and immediately fell asleep after. :/ So much for studying or paying attention in class. 

I have good results with Adderall, but it makes me a bit paranoid. Oddly enough, though, I think it helps my communication skills. I am more able to express myself, even though the drive to do so goes down a bit since I'm more anxious than before. Haha. But I think communication difficulties are one of the main reasons that I have social anxiety.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Vyvanse workin miracles for me.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Vyvanse workin miracles for me.


Bacon how much do you take? Does it last all day? Im on a baby dose of 20mg.


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, just an update guys, I saw my psychologist the other day, gonna see my psychiatrist in a few days to see what he wants to do next since the ritalin doesn't work. 


I've been getting frustrated a lot lately, I been blowing up in peoples faces and not caring about the consequences. Its not a sudden outburst, I work my way up to it but, it gets pretty bad, I told a co worker I'd beat his *** and didn't care that he was my supervisor. I eventually apologized, told him I was having personal issues and all, I felt bad for doing it, but, I dont regret doing it..


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

MCSS said:


> Well, just an update guys, I saw my psychologist the other day, gonna see my psychiatrist in a few days to see what he wants to do next since the ritalin doesn't work.
> 
> I've been getting frustrated a lot lately, I been blowing up in peoples faces and not caring about the consequences. Its not a sudden outburst, I work my way up to it but, it gets pretty bad, I told a co worker I'd beat his *** and didn't care that he was my supervisor. I eventually apologized, told him I was having personal issues and all, I felt bad for doing it, but, I dont regret doing it..


I would try a different stimulant. I got the same thing in Ritalin. After a while of using it like 3 days, It didn't phase me and I was more withdrawn and irritated. Vyvanse works for me with no problems except the tolerance issue.


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Well..I talked to the doc, he was gonna put me on aderal, but the more and more I talked to him he recommended Zoloft..well..we'll see where this goes..


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

MCSS said:


> Well..I talked to the doc, he was gonna put me on aderal, but the more and more I talked to him he recommended Zoloft..well..we'll see where this goes..


Zoloft was a weird one for me, made me more talkative but made me more nervous around people.


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

All I need is a confidence boost and a kick in the *** to feel comfortable going out, (I usually stay home on the weekends) I hope this works. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, the Zoloft doesn't seem to be working but, it's only been a week so, hopefully in a couple of more weeks it starts to kick in. I been actually feeling a bit depressed lately, I'm questioning my life more often, the current situation that I'm in, lack of friends, lack of a social life, the inability to make small talk with others, pretty much being socially awkward...its rought..


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

well,i'm at about what..two weeks with the zoloft? I dont feel extremem anxiety but i do feel depression.. i qustion me living..but i have logical reasons not to live.. i mean, the lack of friends, being socially awkward. I got nothing going for me, I mean I have a good reason to off myself. Just sayin'. Anyways, i'll continue with the zoloft until i see my phycholgist to see what she says,


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

MCSS said:


> well,i'm at about what..two weeks with the zoloft? I dont feel extremem anxiety but i do feel depression.. i qustion me living..but i have logical reasons not to live.. i mean, the lack of friends, being socially awkward. I got nothing going for me, I mean I have a good reason to off myself. Just sayin'. Anyways, i'll continue with the zoloft until i see my phycholgist to see what she says,


Unfortunately it takes about 4-8weeks for SSRI's for you to feel their full effectiveness. Your pdoc will probably suggest staying on it for a bit longer. If you're feeling really desperate, give your pdoc a quick call to discuss it.


----------



## lala24 (Dec 3, 2011)

so what happened?? are you still alive lol im jk... I was thinking about going on meds too but when I went to see my doctor he only gave me some calming supplements and then prescribed me thyroid medication :/ so now I'm doing CBT, have you tried that yet?


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry about the super late response. I've been super busy with moving from one country to the next..

Well I'm currently on nothing right now, I was dabbling in different medications but I wasn't feeling much of an effect but..plus whatever I was on would just make me sleepy all day..as soon as id get off of work all I would want to do is sleep. 


And yeah I just recently started cbt..I had it on my computer and figure id give it a shot again..

Im also currently talking to a psychologist but she's of no help whatever..


----------



## nostromo (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey there, trying to resurrect an old post.
Im in exactly your situation, ritalin not doing anything for my anhedonia and lack of feelings/motivation,
did you find anything that helped you?


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, just thought I'd update you guys. No, I'm still in the process of getting this fixed. I'm currently on Paxil for my anxiety and so far it's working okay which is really weird since when I first tried it about half a year ago I had a bad experience with it, I gained a lot of weight and I would sweat alot. This time around, I'm losing weight and things are okay, I don't feel anxious but I'm still an awkward guy around work folks. 

Now with the ADD/ADHD or whatever I might have, I talked to a psychiatrist the other day and I'll be taking a ADD test to see whether I have it or not, I guess from there we'll try to figure out what my options on, whether I'll get on meds or something else. They don't think I have ADD since I was never diagnosed with it as a child but then again, its possible that my parents nor myself knew I have ADD. I mean I'm not 100 percent sure I have ADD, but I do have problems remembering names, numbers, being forgetfull, etc. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

MCSS said:


> Hey, just thought I'd update you guys. No, I'm still in the process of getting this fixed. I'm currently on Paxil for my anxiety and so far it's working okay which is really weird since when I first tried it about half a year ago I had a bad experience with it, I gained a lot of weight and I would sweat alot. This time around, I'm losing weight and things are okay, I don't feel anxious but I'm still an awkward guy around work folks.
> 
> Now with the ADD/ADHD or whatever I might have, I talked to a psychiatrist the other day and I'll be taking a ADD test to see whether I have it or not, I guess from there we'll try to figure out what my options on, whether I'll get on meds or something else. They don't think I have ADD since I was never diagnosed with it as a child but then again, its possible that my parents nor myself knew I have ADD. I mean I'm not 100 percent sure I have ADD, but I do have problems remembering names, numbers, being forgetfull, etc. Ill keep you guys posted.


There's a lot more to ADHD than just memory and how well you do in school. I got straight A's in school and got through 4 years worth of college in two years as well as have a nearly perfect memory but come to find out I have adult ADHD. My brother did really crappy in school but also has a nearly perfect memory, he was diagnosed with add as a child. My Mom also has about the worst case of ADHD imaginable, she is a classic case, couldn't complete school, totally scatterbrained, etc. The point being that the condition can take on many different forms.


----------

